# ##### WRUW Citizen - July 2020 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Added a new one to the group. So far I like it.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

My new Bullhead in blue.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Switched to a tropic strap for the summer.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Similar to the rubber strap that comes on the BN019x watches, but different enough that I like it better...


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

62-6198 today


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Just arrived...


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0091 'Fugu':


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

New Arrival. Tired of using a mobile phone.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

NY0091 today and probably for the rest of the week:


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Red White and Blue for Independence day.(BL5350-59L) Happy 4th of July America.


















-Shawn


----------



## sparky2728 (Sep 24, 2018)

Silver pogue N72 on President stelex









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Brycen Sunday.

























-Shawn


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Citizen Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Skywalker! @philskywalker 









Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

This old EcoDrive from ~20 years ago.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Titanium Promaster


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Carbon Chrono today









Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalmar62 (May 3, 2020)

Hello from Portugal. My CA4010-58L Titanium european market specs.


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Blue Angels Skyhawk today









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Depth meter today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankBB (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Saturday with my Stealth(BV1085-14E)


























-Shawn


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

sal4 said:


> Citizen Nighthawk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These Nighthawks always look so appealing to me, but I've never seen one in person. How do they wear? I've been a Citizen owner for exactly two weeks now (Tsuno Chrono). So far I'm digging it.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> These Nighthawks always look so appealing to me, but I've never seen one in person. How do they wear? I've been a Citizen owner for exactly two weeks now (Tsuno Chrono). So far I'm digging it.


I think they wear great! I have a 6.5" wrist for comparison. 42mm and 46.3mm lug to lug. One of the nicest bracelets I've seen in the price range. Super comfortable watch.

Now that they have been discontinued I would grab one while they can still be found. The Nighthawk is definitely one of my favorite watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is mine is mine on my 7 inch wrist. In person it wears smaller then it looks in any picture. I would also say this is one of my favorite watches and I have many a lot more expensive. I love it so much I bought the blue angel one as well, although I still like this one more.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT8154-82L


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

TimeDilation said:


> Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm
> View attachment 15333063
> View attachment 15333064
> View attachment 15333065
> View attachment 15333066


Thank you TimeDilation for the pictures,

look at the work on this dial alone, wow!
Very much underrated...
We need to create a thread to show the "Citizen Macro Details".

Best regards.


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Fun new thing at our house - the toddler picks my watch for the day. I only have a few to pick from lol, but today she picked the Promaster Land on a green Barton Elite Silicone strap.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Rose Gold Wednesday.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Newly acquired piece from a fellow WUS member. Pictures don't do the color or dial any justice at all. Gorgeous in person!
Reminds me of my pop's Oris.









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

First gold piece for my collection. Couldnt be happier. Just perfect. I dont ever want to take it off!


----------



## CdrShepard (Apr 16, 2016)

Titanium Promaster Marine GMT


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Citizen Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My very busy, but oh so pretty Red Arrows.......


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Rare one


----------



## Mazuri222 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

CC9015-54e Super titanium Satellite Wave GPS with after market silicon strap.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

NY0100-50me.


----------



## Alberto08 (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Why did I wait so long to get a green canvas strap for this thing? It's perfect!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## strix (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Saturday with my Primo(CA0467-11H)


























-Shawn


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thdeann (Dec 23, 2018)

My beloved Nighthawk.


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

I love this pretty boy and gave him a week of wrist time starting last Sunday. More compliments in a week then any other time. I baby it too much so it doest get a lot of wrist time.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Grand Touring to start the day and for a few hours of driving. Then a switch to the OG Fugu for more aquatic activities.




























Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Love this promaster. I have blue, orange, green, steel straps that all look amazing with the dark grey bezel. Its solid as a rock. I love this little fella.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Big brother of the NY0040, the 0119.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A few Citizens this month...


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Popped this one on today.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Batman!


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Ecozilla with aftermarket lugs. Made to measure shirt cuffs with additional space for dive watches.


----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

Just came in:


















Just after I ordered it I was worried it would be too black, but in person it is just perfect--not black, but a smoky grey stainless--just what I wanted.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Quick project

Had this one for a while and the polished bezel has a bunch of scrapes. Decided to brush it. I need to clean up the remaining polished areas but I think it came out well.

Before:

















After:

















Glam shots:

































Still has the flat edge of the bezel polished.

Thoughts? Opinion?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today it's time to Wear my *Citizen Promaster Skyhawk*. I love it because lot of functions, solr and Radiopiloted.


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Superman wannabe.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15375873
> View attachment 15375876


Really underappreciated model, at least in my eyes. As a motorsports enthusiast it SCREAMS motorsports to me. I have the black dial with orange accents and love it. The blue dial you have looks AMAZING on that strap. I do not think it looks right on the OEM bracelet at all, and I prefer a bracelet 99% of the time.

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

cghorr01 said:


> Really underappreciated model, at least in my eyes. As a motorsports enthusiast it SCREAMS motorsports to me. I have the black dial with orange accents and love it. The blue dial you have looks AMAZING on that strap. I do not think it looks right on the OEM bracelet at all, and I prefer a bracelet 99% of the time.
> 
> Sent from my LG V50


Well said! I completely agree!


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

TimeDilation said:


> Well said! I completely agree!


What is the strap, if you don't mind me asking. I have no shame in saying I'm probably going to buy one and put that exact strap on it as the watch can be had for a very reasonable price it seems.

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

cghorr01 said:


> What is the strap, if you don't mind me asking. I have no shame in saying I'm probably going to buy one and put that exact strap on it as the watch can be had for a very reasonable price it seems.
> 
> Sent from my LG V50


No problem, thanks. It's from B&R Bands: Black Waterproof Watch Band - Red Stitch


----------

